# Pamela Andersons erotisches Playboy-Cover



## Mandalorianer (14 Dez. 2010)

*Pamela Andersons erotisches Playboy-Cover
​*
Pamela Anderson (43) ist wohl das bekannteste Playboy-Bunny auf der ganzen Welt. 1989 zog sie sich zum ersten Mal für das beliebte Herrenmagazin aus. Dieses Jahr zog sie sich zum 13. Mal für das von Hugh Hefner (84) ins Leben gerufene Magazin aus.

Schon vor einigen Monaten twitterte Hefner: „Pamela Anderson ist im Pool der 'Playboy'-Villa und posiert für das Januar-Cover in Anlehnung an 'La Dolce Vita'.“ Ab Heute nun gibts das Cover des Januar Playboys für euch. Neben dem Schriftzug „La Dolce Pam“ posiert sie in einer schwarzen Korsage in Kombination mit einem knappen Tüll-Rock und blonder Mähne.

*Schaut euch das Cover mit Pamela Anderson an . Kann sie immer noch mit ihren Reizen überzeugen 
oder ist sie langsam zu alt dafür?

P.S Playboy Bilder sind Hier nicht erlaubt 
*

*
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (14 Dez. 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *
> 
> P.S Playboy Bilder sind Hier nicht erlaubt
> *
> ...




will ich auch gar nicht sehen   :thx:


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2010)

schade schade schade


----------

